# Probleme mit cvs-pserver unter debian



## Franz Degenhardt (29. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe unter Debian/testing mittels apt-get xinetd und cvs installiert. Die Einträge im xinetd wurden dabei korrekt erstellt. Die Konfiguration für den pserver müsste korrekt sein, hab zig tutorials gelesen. 
Ich habe eine Gruppe cvs und einen Benutzer cvs angelegt. Da ich mit "su cvs" keine Verzeichnisse anlegen konnte habe ich sie als root angelegt und anschliessend per chown an den Benutzer cvs übergeben. Anschliessend habe ich ein repository und den passwd file angelegt. 
Versuche ich nun lokal auf das repository zuzugreifen bekommen ich nach der Passwortabfrage die Fehlermeldung " /home/cvsroot/repository - no such repository". 
in daemon.log steht:
connection refused for user cvsusername.
Das repository ist aber definitiv da, auch der Pfad aus der Fehlermeldung stimmt mit meinem Repositorypfad und dem Pfad in der "allow-root-Klausel" aus der pserver-Konfiguration überein. Ich hab nun alle Stichwörter durchgegoogelt und hab keine Idee woran das noch liegen könnte. 
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## mo-ca (29. April 2004)

gib mal die zeile, mit der du dich einloggen willst!

wie ich das sehen, liegts annen rechten. 

bei cvs musst du keine pfade anlegen, macht der selber und wenn du mit root nen ordner machst, sollteste nicht nur chown sonder auch chgrp nutzen!


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (29. April 2004)

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort, die Vermutung das es mit den Rechten zusammenhängt habe ich langsam auch. 
Folgendes setzte ich ab, um mich im cvs einzuloggen:

CVSROOT=/home/cvsroot/repository
export CVSROOT
cvs login

Danach kommt die Passwortabfrage und auf das richtige Passwort hin, dann die Fehlermeldung "/home/cvsroot/repository - no such repository"

Mit Ordnern erstellen mein ich das Verzeichniss repository, indem ich per "cvs -d /home/cvsroot/repository init" das Repository initalisiert habe.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## mo-ca (29. April 2004)

mmh,

versuchs mal als normaler user.

vielleicht gibts nen konflikt mit nem user cvs.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (29. April 2004)

Leider funktioniert das auch nicht.


```
beast:/home# chmod -R 777 cvsroot 

beast:/home/cvsroot# ls -l
drwxrwxrwx    3 cvs      cvs          1000 Apr 28 19:16 CVSROOT
drwxrwxrwx    3 cvs      cvs            72 Apr 28 19:25 repository

beast:/home/cvsroot# cvs login
Logging in to :pserver:cvsuser@localhost:2401/home/cvsroot/repository
CVS password:
/home/cvsroot/repository: no such repository

su cvs

cvs@beast:~$ cvs login
Logging in to :pserver:cvsuser@localhost:2401/home/cvsroot/repository
CVS password:
/home/cvsroot/repository: no such repository

beast:/home/cvsroot# tail  /var/log/daemon.log
Apr 29 20:31:58 beast cvs-pserver[10800]: connect from 127.0.0.1
Apr 29 20:31:58 beast cvs: login refused for /home/cvsroot/repository
```

Hier nochmal die Konfiguration von pserver:

```
beast:/home# cat /etc/xinetd.d/pserver
service cvspserver {
 disable = no
 socket_type = stream
 wait = no
 user = cvs
 group = cvs
 protocol = tcp
 port = 2401
 passenv = PATH
 server = /usr/bin/cvs
 server_args = -f --allow-root=/home/cvsroot/repository pserver
}
```

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?



Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (1. Mai 2004)

Kleiner Nachtrag.
Komischerweise kann ich module aus dem cvs auschecken:


```
beast:~# cvs -d /home/cvsroot/repository checkout CVSROOT
cvs checkout: Updating CVSROOT
U CVSROOT/checkoutlist
U CVSROOT/commitinfo
U CVSROOT/config
U CVSROOT/cvswrappers
U CVSROOT/loginfo
U CVSROOT/modules
U CVSROOT/notify
U CVSROOT/rcsinfo
U CVSROOT/taginfo
U CVSROOT/verifymsg
```
Der login klappt weiterhin nicht.


----------



## progman (18. August 2004)

*no such repository*

hallo,

ich habe genau das gleiche problem. Hast Du schon eine Loesung gefunden?
Ich versuche mit dem CVS Client aus IDEA heraus auf einen CVS-Server (FreeBSD) zuzugreifen. Lokal kann ich genau das gleich machen, wie DU. Ein Checkout funktioniert, aber ein login schlägt fehl.

Hast DU schon eine Loesung gefunden?

Waere toll, wenn Du antwortest.
Gruss
Erik


----------



## progman (18. August 2004)

*die loesung bei mir*

hallo,
ich habe die loesung zumindest bei mir unter freebsd gefunden. du musst in der cvsd.conf das LISTEN teil nutzen und etwas eintragen

bei mir war das LISTEN 192.168.0.9 2401 setze dein ip vom server da ein, dann funktioniert es.

gruss
erik


----------

